# [gnome-vfs] Samba non funziona con la connessione Wireless

## starise

Ciao a tutti. Ho un problemino e spero possiate chiarirmi le idee.

Ho una rete di questo tipo:

```
                          |------ |HOME PC|

|INTERNET| ------|Router|----|

                          |------ |NOTEBOOK|
```

 Dove il router è un Belkin LAN / Wireless.

HOME PC ha come S.O. Windows XP SP2 e il NOTEBOOK ha gentoo gnu/linux.

Ho configurato samba e le condivisioni con windows leggendo gli howto su gentoo.org e gentoo-wiki. Tutto funziona bene, i PC si vedono e condividono i files, vi accedo con facilità usando RISORSE > RETE del menu di gnome. Ho configurato anche la stampante (attaccata al PC HOME) in condivisione con gentoo e funge alla grande.

Questo finchè resto connesso al router tramite rete LAN. Appena stacco il NOTEBOOK e attivo la rete wireless, i computer smettono di vedersi.

Da cosa può dipendere?

PS: Sul router è attivo il DHCP

----------

## xveilsidex

hai impostato qualche restrizione sugl' ip ?

----------

## starise

Intendi dal lato router? No, è tutto gestito via DHCP con il pool completo degli indirizzi disponibili, senza filtri.

----------

## djinnZ

dal lato samba, direttive host allow ed interfaces in global

----------

## starise

/etc/samba/smb.conf

```
[global]

# 4. Security and Domain Membership Options:

# This option is important for security. It allows you to restrict

# connections to machines which are on your local network. The

# following example restricts access to two C class networks and

# the "loopback" interface. For more examples of the syntax see

# the smb.conf man page. Do not enable this if (tcp/ip) name resolution does

# not work for all the hosts in your network.

; hosts allow = 192.168.1. 192.168.2. 127.

# Configure Samba to use multiple interfaces

# If you have multiple network interfaces then you must list them

# here. See the man page for details.

;   interfaces = 192.168.12.2/24 192.168.13.2/24 

```

----------

## djinnZ

non è buona educazione non postare per intero un file di configurazione commenti inclusi quando ti si chiede solo se hai attivato una opzione, correggi il tuo post.

----------

## starise

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> non è buona educazione non postare per intero un file di configurazione commenti inclusi quando ti si chiede solo se hai attivato una opzione, correggi il tuo post.

  Modificato, siccome non sono pratico di quel file di configurazione ho pensato che potesse essere utile postarlo tutto, come da linee guida: *Quote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-83375.html
> 
> COME E COSA POSTARE :
> 
>     * Aiutate chi vi vuole aiutare: descrivete il vostro problema in maniera dettagliata e in un italiano il più possibile corretto (possibilmente evitando abbreviazioni in stile SMS). Ricordatevi di specificare tutte le informazioni necessarie a risolvere il vostro problema, in caso di dubbio postate più informazioni possibile. 

 comunque mi scuso se non ho eliminato i commenti, ho postato di fretta.  :Wink: 

Ritornando al problema, fra riavvii e restart dei servizi, mi sono trovato il problema risolto.

Poi però ho riavviato il notebook e il problema è tornato... c'è qualcosa che mi sfugge!   :Confused: 

----------

## djinnZ

Un semplice "non ho configurato nulla, sono poco pratico ma c'è un ; davanti" era meglio, le maggiori informazioni possibili sono cose come maschera di rete etc. e sempre "cum grano salis" (citando Giovannino Guareschi) /fine OT

Mi viene un  piccolo dubbio... prova a montare da linea di comando uno share e vedi se funziona.

Se funziona vuol dire che il problema te lo può solo risolvere uno degli gnomi malefici  :Mr. Green:  (uso kde) che infestano questo forum perchè non c'entra niente la rete.

----------

## starise

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Mi viene un  piccolo dubbio... prova a montare da linea di comando uno share e vedi se funziona.
> 
> Se funziona vuol dire che il problema te lo può solo risolvere uno degli gnomi malefici

  Avevi ragione. Montando manualmente uno share in una cartella funziona. Dunque il problema non è di rete ma di gnome? (non ci avevo pensato). Grazie per l'aiuto.

----------

## codadilupo

 *starise wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   Mi viene un  piccolo dubbio... prova a montare da linea di comando uno share e vedi se funziona.
> 
> Se funziona vuol dire che il problema te lo può solo risolvere uno degli gnomi malefici  Avevi ragione. Montando manualmente uno share in una cartella funziona. Dunque il problema non è di rete ma di gnome? (non ci avevo pensato). Grazie per l'aiuto.

 

suppongo si tratti del malefico avahi-daemon... 

Coda

----------

## riverdragon

Ho un problemino simile anche io, variabile a seconda della congiunzione astrale.

Visto che non avevo voglia di spaccarmi la testa per sistemare la configurazione di un modulo (gnome-vfs) che tra due mesi sarà deprecato ho trovato una soluzione alternativa: Rete->Connetti al server. Se configurato correttamente (nel tuo caso "condivisione windows") ti crea un link sul desktop che apre direttamente la cartella condivisa senza fare troppi giri.

----------

## xveilsidex

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Ho un problemino simile anche io, variabile a seconda della congiunzione astrale.
> 
> Visto che non avevo voglia di spaccarmi la testa per sistemare la configurazione di un modulo (gnome-vfs) che tra due mesi sarà deprecato ho trovato una soluzione alternativa: Rete->Connetti al server. Se configurato correttamente (nel tuo caso "condivisione windows") ti crea un link sul desktop che apre direttamente la cartella condivisa senza fare troppi giri.

 

comodissima come soluzione la utilizzo praticamente sempre! samba lo vedo più consono in un ambiete dove ci vuole più sicurezza o in una rete più articolata. In un ambiente casalingo sembra più macchinoso della soluzione pratica ke si trova in gnome.

----------

## starise

Ok. Diciamo che il problema è stato aggirato, ma non risolto. Vedremo cosa succederà quando FUSE sostituirà gnome-vfs.

----------

## xveilsidex

 *starise wrote:*   

> Ok. Diciamo che il problema è stato aggirato, ma non risolto. Vedremo cosa succederà quando FUSE sostituirà gnome-vfs.

 

hai "risolto" con il programma che si trova integrato in gnome?

----------

## starise

No. Sto usando il metodo di riverdragon che ti crea un collegamento alla risorsa di rete.

----------

